# "Live and Let Die" Studies



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

There has been quite a bit of talk lately about what would happen to varroa infestation in an untreated bee population. Here's some studies that some of you might take a peek at:

http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.1603/0022-0493(2001)094[0326:VDIIUH]2.0.CO;2?journalCode=ecen

http://www.apidologie.org/index.php?option=article&access=doi&doi=10.1051/apido:2007040

http://www.ars.usda.gov/SP2UserFiles/Place/64133000/PDFFiles/457-Villa-Changes in Honey bee.pdf

http://web.uniud.it/eurbee/Proceedings/FullPapers/EuroBeeYLCVarroa.pdf

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2447852#B28

Some of those links don't take you to the first page of the articles, but you can get there from here.


----------



## mike bispham (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for these Niel.

For those interested, there are links to some papers describing methods of systematic raising of varroa tolerant strains available from the links page on my website. 

Mike


----------

